# Google- Rumbly tummy? Embarrassing and painful stomach ailments plaguing Americans - SDNN: San Diego News Network



## VSsupport

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Rumbly tummy? Embarrassing and painful stomach ailments plaguing Americans**SDNN: San Diego News Network*He regularly sees patients with persistent stomach ailments, most commonly acid reflux, *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) and constipation. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

